# bumblebee



## Costas (Jul 30, 2012)

Ο Μάριο Ντράγκι μίλησε προχτές για το ευρώ και είπε πως είναι σαν την bumblebee, που πέταγε επί πολλά χρόνια μια χαρά, αλλά τώρα έχει προβλήματα κλπ. Νομίζω πως η μετάφραση στην TV ήταν απλά "μέλισσα", και δεν κατάλαβα καθόλου τι ήθελε να πει ο Ντράγκι με το παραμύθι για τη μέλισσα. Σήμερα στη ΝΥΤ διάβασα ένα άρθρο του Paul Krugman για τα όσα είπε ο Ντράγκι, που λέει: 

First of all, Europe’s single currency is a deeply flawed construction. And Mr. Draghi, to his credit, actually acknowledged that. “The euro is like a bumblebee,” he declared. “This is a mystery of nature because it shouldn’t fly but instead it does. So the euro was a bumblebee that flew very well for several years.” But now it has stopped flying. What can be done? The answer, he suggested, is “to graduate to a real bee.”

Never mind the dubious biology, we get the point.

Οπότε ξύπνησα και πήγα στη Wikipedia (bumblebee) και διάβασα τα εξής, που θα ενδιαφέρουν και τους Λεξαεροπόρους μας:

*Misconceptions*

*Flight*

A bumblebee landing on a purple flower
A widely believed falsehood holds that scientists proved that bumblebees are incapable of flight[33]

According to 20th century folklore, the laws of aerodynamics prove that the bumblebee should be incapable of flight, as it does not have the capacity (in terms of wing size or beats per second) to achieve flight with the degree of wing loading necessary. The origin of this claim has been difficult to pin down with any certainty. John McMasters recounted an anecdote about an unnamed Swiss aerodynamicist at a dinner party who performed some rough calculations and concluded, presumably in jest, that according to the equations, bumblebees cannot fly.[34] In later years McMasters has backed away from this origin, suggesting that there could be multiple sources, and that the earliest he has found was a reference in the 1934 French book Le vol des insectes; they had applied the equations of air resistance to insects and found that their flight was impossible, but that "One shouldn't be surprised that the results of the calculations don't square with reality".[35]

Some credit physicist Ludwig Prandtl (1875–1953) of the University of Göttingen in Germany with popularizing the idea. Others say it was Swiss gas dynamicist Jacob Ackeret (1898–1981) who did the calculations.

In 1934, French entomologist Antoine Magnan (1881-1938) included the following passage in the introduction to his book Le Vol des Insectes:

Tout d'abord poussé par ce qui se fait en aviation, j'ai appliqué aux insectes les lois de la résistance de l'air, et je suis arrivé avec M. Sainte-Laguë à cette conclusion que leur vol est impossible.

This translates to:

First prompted by what is done in aviation, I applied the laws of air resistance to insects, and I arrived, with Mr. Sainte-Laguë, at this conclusion that their flight is impossible.

Magnan refers to his assistant André Sainte-Laguë, a mathematician.

The calculations that purported to show that bumblebees cannot fly are based upon a simplified linear treatment of oscillating aerofoils. The method assumes small amplitude oscillations without flow separation. This ignores the effect of dynamic stall, an airflow separation inducing a large vortex above the wing, which briefly produces several times the lift of the aerofoil in regular flight. More sophisticated aerodynamic analysis shows that the bumblebee can fly because its wings encounter dynamic stall in every oscillation cycle.[36]

Additionally, John Maynard Smith, a noted biologist with a strong background in aeronautics, has pointed out that bumblebees would not be expected to sustain flight, as they would need to generate too much power given their tiny wing area. However, in aerodynamics experiments with other insects he found that viscosity at the scale of small insects meant that even their small wings can move a very large volume of air relative to the size, and this reduces the power required to sustain flight by an order of magnitude.[37]

Another description of a bee's wing function is that the wings work similarly to helicopter blades, "reverse-pitch semirotary helicopter blades".

Bees beat their wings approximately 200 times a second. Their thorax muscles do not expand and contract on each nerve firing but rather vibrate like a plucked rubber band.

Μάλιστα! Έτσι εξηγείται ο παραλληλισμός του Ντράγκι, που όμως στα ελληνικά δεν αποδόθηκε με τη 'μέλισσα', και δεν ξέρω και πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί, γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ξανακούσει αυτή τη θεωρία, που φαίνεται πως στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ γνωστή. Μπορεί βέβαια εσείς να τη γνωρίζατε. Οπότε εμένα τουλάχιστον μάλλον αμηχανία θα μου προκαλούσε το καθήκον να μεταφράσω τις δηλώσεις του Ντράγκι στα ελληνικά.

Τέλος πάντων, στη Magenta λέει bumblebee = ανθηδών, κν. μπούμπουρας. στον δε Οδυσσέα λέει βομβύλιον, αγριομέλισσα, μπούμπουρας.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ξανακούσει αυτή τη θεωρία, που φαίνεται πως στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ γνωστή. Μπορεί βέβαια εσείς να τη γνωρίζατε.


Προφανώς χρειάζεται να διευρύνεις τα αναγνώσματά σου στο πεδίο της βιβλιογραφίας αυτοβοήθειας και προσωπικής ανάπτυξης. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2012)

Ε, φανταστείτε τώρα να μετέφραζαν όμως κοτζάμ Ντράγκι να λέει _το ευρώ είναι σαν τον μπάμπουρα μπούμπουρα_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Μια στιγμή γιατί θα μπερδέψουμε και τα ζωογλωσσικά μας. Ο _μπάμπουρας_ είναι σκαθάρι. Ο _μπούμπουρας_ είναι η αγριομέλισσα (λόγιο: _βόμβος_).
http://www.crete.gr/el/pages/boyboyras.php

First of all, Europe’s single currency is a deeply flawed construction. And Mr. Draghi, to his credit, actually acknowledged that. “The euro is like a bumblebee,” he declared. “This is a mystery of nature because it shouldn’t fly but instead it does. So the euro was a bumblebee that flew very well for several years.” But now it has stopped flying. What can be done? The answer, he suggested, is “to graduate to a real bee.”

Έτσι που τα είπε ο Ντράγκι, θα έφτανε: bumblebee = αγριομέλισσα, real bee = κανονική μέλισσα. Η αγριάδα φταίει...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Πάντως έτσι ακριβώς ξεκινά και το _Bee Movie_:

According to all known laws of aviation,
there is no way a bee should be able to fly.
Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.
The bee, of course, flies anyway
because bees don't care what humans think is impossible.


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Προφανώς χρειάζεται να διευρύνεις τα αναγνώσματά σου στο πεδίο της βιβλιογραφίας αυτοβοήθειας και προσωπικής ανάπτυξης. :)


Μπα, το βρίσκω πιο οικονομικό να παραδέχομαι την άγνοιά μου χωρίς πρόβλημα, κατά το δυνατόν. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έτσι που τα είπε ο Ντράγκι, θα έφτανε: bumblebee = αγριομέλισσα, real bee = κανονική μέλισσα. Η αγριάδα φταίει...



Δεν νομίζω, γιατί η μέλισσα είναι η domesticated bee, ενώ υπάρχουν χιλιάδες είδη άγριων μελισσών. Αυτές πώς θα τις πεις;


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 30, 2012)

Το (αναμενόμενο) μουσικό διάλειμμα  :


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Helle, δεν ξέρω τι θέλεις να πεις, οπότε να ξαναπώ πιο φλύαρα το δικό μου:

The euro is like a bumblebee. This is a mystery of nature because it shouldn’t fly but instead it does. So the euro was a bumblebee that flew very well for several years. And now – and I think people ask “how come?” – probably there was something in the atmosphere, in the air, that made the bumblebee fly. Now something must have changed in the air, and we know what after the financial crisis. The bumblebee would have to graduate to a real bee. And that’s what it’s doing.

Αυτό είπε ο Ντράγκι. Επανέλαβε το μύθο για τον μπούμπουρα, ο οποίος μύθος μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι λιγότερο γνωστός στο δικό μας κοινό. Όμως ο Ντράγκι το εξηγεί. Πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα στο παρακάτω:

Το ευρώ είναι σαν μια αγριομέλισσα, έναν μπούμπουρα [βάζω και τα δύο για φιγούρα]. Η αγριομέλισσα είναι ένα αξιοπερίεργο της φύσης γιατί κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να πετάει. Και όμως πετάει. Έτσι και το ευρώ ήταν μια αγριομέλισσα που πετούσε μια χαρά για πολλά χρόνια. [...] Η αγριομέλισσα θα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί σε κανονική μέλισσα. Και αυτό ακριβώς κάνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

Ωραία, να σου πω τι εννοώ. Αγριομέλισσα στο χωριό μου είναι η μέλισσα που δεν είναι από μελίσσι, πράγμα που φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι ιδιαιτερότητα του χωριού μου. Εκεί δεν θα καταλάβαιναν τίποτα. Ο μπούμπουρας δεν φτάνει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Α, κατάλαβα. Ναι, φτάνει ο μπούμπουρας. Το πολύ να μείνει παραπονεμένος ο Μαρίνος. Να και στο σημερινό Βήμα:

Πρώτα απ' όλα, το ενιαίο νόμισμα της Ευρώπης είναι ένα βαθιά ελαττωματικό οικοδόμημα. Και ο Ντράγκι, προς τιμή του, το αναγνώρισε αυτό. «Το ευρώ είναι σαν ένας μπούμπουρας» δήλωσε. «Είναι ένα μυστήριο της φύσης που δεν θα έπρεπε να πετάει αλλά πετάει. Το ευρώ λοιπόν είναι ένας μπούμπουρας που πετούσε πολύ καλά για αρκετά χρόνια». Αλλά τώρα σταμάτησε να πετάει. Τι μπορεί να γίνει; Η απάντηση, πρότεινε, είναι να «αναβαθμιστεί σε πραγματική μέλισσα». Αν αφήσουμε στην άκρη την αμφιλεγόμενη βιολογία, το πιάσαμε το νόημα. Μακροπρόθεσμα, το ευρώ θα λειτουργήσει μόνο αν η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση γίνει περισσότερο σαν μία ενωμένη χώρα. 
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=469084


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 31, 2012)

Σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν με ενθουσιάζει η ιστορία με τον μπούμπουρα, επειδή δεν είναι καθόλου γνωστή στα ελληνικά. Όχι ότι πειράζει, αλλά θα προτιμούσα, αν ήταν εφικτό, να επιλέγαμε μια τελείως διαφορετική μεταφορά που να αποδίδει το ίδιο νόημα. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι αυτήν την στιγμή, αλλά θα το προτιμούσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

Αν θέλεις ένα άλλο παράδοξο της φύσης, ορίστε.

Αν θέλεις πραγματική αναλογία, να μια τραβηγμένη πρόταση:

Το ευρώ είναι σαν τον γάιδαρο. Πετάει ο γάιδαρος; Όχι. Κι όμως το ευρώ πετούσε μια χαρά για πολλά χρόνια. Τώρα όμως σταμάτησε να πετάει. Ο γάιδαρος πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί σε πήγασο. Και αυτό ακριβώς κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Όταν μπαίνουμε στον δικαιολογημένο πειρασμό για τέτοια προσέγγιση, ιδίως στην κάλυψη ειδησεογραφίας, διατρέχουμε τον κίνδυνο να κρύβουμε συνεχώς από τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη την ξένη πολιτιστική διάσταση. Καλύτερα να είμαστε πιστοί στη μετάφραση δηλώσεων, έστω κι αν χρειαστεί υποσημείωση για να εξηγήσουμε τα άγνωστα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν με ενθουσιάζει η ιστορία με τον μπούμπουρα, επειδή δεν είναι καθόλου γνωστή στα ελληνικά.


Σχεδόν όλοι οι γονείς παιδιών μέχρι και δημοτικού έχουν δει το Bee Movie. Κι αν το 'χουν και σε DVD κττ, κάτι εκατοντάδες φορές.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Για τους μεταφραστές, ειδικότερα για τους μεταφραστές ποίησης:
> 
> 
> ...



Αχ, και να 'τανε καν μέλισσα, ο καημένος... Ένας φτωχός μπούμπουρας είναι. Άντε, βία-βία μια αγριομέλισσα για το ποιητικόν του πράγματος. ;)


----------

